# How Many People Can Fit In One Wave Pool??



## rebeccaswift (Aug 15, 2007)

this is one of our local summer get aways here. its called tokyo summerland. where there slogan translated into english reads "Welcome to breathtakeing Tokyo water park where you can wash away the pressure and stress of the overcrowded city and relax with your friends in the soothing enjoyment of sun, fun and splashing." these are the things we are provided with t have a good tim...but we of course cannot go but once a year on international day because we have tatooes that are too large to cover with a bandage. some of you had asked how japan was..so here ya go...

http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=957342&cache=1


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

OMG........ Can you imagine being the lifeguard!!


----------



## rebeccaswift (Aug 15, 2007)

to be completely honest. i dont think they have life guards. they have really weird rules on safety here. and i just learned about a week ago that if you see or are involved in a car crash and you give the other person CPR you can be sued. they dont do anything to save a persons life untill they are at the hospital..not even in the ambulance. on base the pools do require lifeguards, but i dont think the off base ones do. and if they did, i wouldnt want to be one.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

If someone went under, would anyone notice anyway?

That is unbelievable!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

what if 500 people all peed in the pool?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> what if 500 people all peed in the pool?


And, what if they were all wearing pink sunglasses while they were peeing?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I just can't imagine that......YUCKO!! People bumping into each other, and probably nearly drowning!! Makes me kinda glad I'm fat.....my body wouldn't be hard to spot!!








Darlene


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....there is *no *amount of chlorine that would kill all of the bacteria...and that's before someone had an "accident".....WOW! No thanks!

but thanks for sharing!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yikes! Guess they're not real big on safety there. People would go to jail for allowing that here. And God forbid if anybody got hurt. Seriously, I can't imagine wanting to be anywhere near that place. Might as well just ride the Tokyo commuter train!


----------



## rebeccaswift (Aug 15, 2007)

i've ridden the commuter train to...with taylor in the stroller. they really hate when you dont fold our stroller down..especially when theres five of you with them. luckyily we werent pushed onto the train....we were able to get before that. but its really crazy. people can be pulled under in the pool and no one would ever know, at there train stations people are always falling onto the tracks in front of trains because theres no rails of any kind...just a yellow strip on the gound that youre suppose to stay behind.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

sure makes you appreciate the USA!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Imagine the panic if someone dropped a Baby Ruth in there!









Bob


----------



## rebeccaswift (Aug 15, 2007)

only you would think of that.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

W4DRR said:


> Imagine the panic if someone dropped a Baby Ruth in there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they would all at first look like this:


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

And I thought Disney World was crowded! I'm amazed that they consider this fun and relaxation. I think I'd stay home and play in the lawn sprinkler!

Mike


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Look at the bright side, you don't have to worry about sun burn! when everyone is pushed together like that no exposed skin!
I have seen more room in a tin of Sardines! That reminds me I have heard they are not big on deodorant over there, is that true?

It sure does make Canada and the USA look pretty damned good!

Steve


----------



## rebeccaswift (Aug 15, 2007)

i havnt noticed a deoderant problem cause its just too hot here to go out in the summer months for too long, but the trains usually smell like BO and there public restrooms are so gross. they always stink and are rarely cleaned. teyre weird about a lot of things.


----------

